# Paris just isn't the same any more...



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

March this year:









A couple of weeks ago (ungroomed since March... lol)









last week (in desperate need of a bath, half-groomed a week earlier, and basically looking like sh*te)









and now:
































































She's a groovy funky gal, and this look TOTALLY fits her personality. She's no 'proper' regal poodle, and so she's just _rockin_ the new look!!! Nearly 2 years of growing her ears out from the german trim, and they're almost all gone (couldn't *quite* take them off entirely...!) 4+ inches on her legs, and nearly as much on her body in places. All gone within 5 mins. And yes, we're loving it! 

Colouring is easier now, running in the mud doesn't worry me (it's winter here remember) cos it takes b*gger-all time to dry her off, and with so little to brush, I don't care if it gets a bit knotty, it's not like before when if she was a little knotty, it'd mean the next 30-45 mins to brush out her *entire body*! lol.

'Wash & wear' when over 5 months pregnant is a gooooooooooooood thing! Especially in winter with a nutty poodle... lol! I've grown her hair out from shorter than this before, so we can do it again one day, but for now, this will do us nicely.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love it.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She's gorgeous. I love the March trim (first pic) but she does look like she's workin' the latter trim! (Runway poodle!)


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Fantastic! LOVE the tassles with the mohawk ...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful, love her new do !


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

That took a lot of guts!
She does suit it, I like her ears with the braids!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG, FD, I can hardly wait to see what you do to your baby's hair!! Paris is a total delight, all diva-ed up or as a poodle version of Lady Ga-Ga. I love _everything_ about her; her "rags to riches" story, her trainability (helps you're an ace trainer!) and above all, her total joy in everyday life. She's truly special, and she's going to be so helpful when your "special delivery" arrives in a few months! Bet she'll be the best "mother's helper" ever. I still giggle when I think of how you trained her to retrieve a tissue for you by pretending to sneeze; fetching diapers will be a breeze for her!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I just love those ear braids!! What a great look! I took my girl's ears down for the very first time in her life, she'd been growing them for 3 years. My hands were shaking, lol. But damned if she doesn't look good without them, I don't regret it one bit!


----------



## Bronson Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

The only thing that would make it more amazing would be if she was a boy and had a bearded goatee to match her ears


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I love it! ♥ Those braids are to die for. I can't wait until Gigi's are long enough to braid.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Ear braids and mohawk! I love it! lol, and she looks so happy too!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, she is gorgeous and the cut is fun! I always wanted to try the "pony doodle" cut!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You are so brave. She looked so good in her last look I would not have the guts to change it but she is totally rocking her new look. I love it. Were you nervous when you decided to go for it or did you have it all pictured in your mind? Congratulations on your baby news!


----------



## ThinkingPoodle (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fun hair cut! She looks fabulous.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, thanks everyone. 

I did have to take a deep breath to do it, but I wasn't at all nervous/worried/upset about it at all. Now, 3+ months ago, I'd have sworn black and blue that I'd cry if anyone made me shave her coat off, and I'd be kicking and screaming about it. Oh how life changes! lol!!!

I was actually going to compete with Paris again at the NZ grooming competition in August. She needed a groom, 8 weeks out from the competition, so that she could then grow 8 weeks of coat before the competition. I groomed her. Sorta. And I HATED it. I really really really _hated_ it. No 'dislike' or anything, but pure and utter hatred! The balance was off, my scissoring was utter crap, the topknot was... ugh! It was possibly hormones making it worse, but I was crying from hating that groom so much that I eventually left it unfinished. I decided to see if some distance would help! After 5 days I was just hating the whole thing even more, to the point I could feel my gut sink just by glancing over to her through the day; it really was doing my head in. So I shaved it off into this. And don't regret it in the slightest!!! Over those 5 days I *was* visualising the pony-doodle on her so that ever day I had to look at that hideous groom was just cementing me wanting to shave it off, and 5 days was long enough to convince myself that it was the better choice! lol.


And Paris loves it too. She's a lean-mean slinky sexy spunky girl now, no more OTT fluff or 'pretty' ears or anything. Funk and spunk, was _exactly_ what both her and I needed right now and it's been a awesome. I'm now really excited about trimming her up more, and excited about finding more colours to use on her etc. And I'm looking forward to going to the grooming competition, 7 months pregnant, and not having to compete! lol.

I'll get more pics when I re-colour her this weekend and share.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

after a bath (omg! 15 mins to get bone dry; I'm LOVING this short hair thing!!! lol) and a tidy up (seeing I only shaved her off without a bath originally, and she hasn't had a bath since then) so she's looking spiffier than ever.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL! I bet she's a head turner, that's for sure.  People can have so much fun with poodles.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

I think she looks great and she looks soooo much happier!It's a win win for both of you and congrats on your new little one that will be here soon!!


----------

